# Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"



## Sudaki (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute #h,
hat schon jemand am Fluß "Rio Ter" geangelt oder vielleicht weist über den Fluß etwas;+? 
Im Internet habe ich leider nichts gefunden|kopfkrat.


----------



## Peter70 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo
wo soll der sein.War schon mal am El Ter in Toroella de Montgri.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Sudaki (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo Peter,
genau in diese Gegend am Ende August möchte ich mit meine Familie Urlaub verbringen. Natürlich darf Angeln auch nicht fehlen.
Hast du dort schon mal geangelt? Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar,da noch nie im Spanien wahr:l.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Peter70 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo
wir haben am el Ter auf Meeräschen geangelt.Als Köder hatten wir Weissbrot oder Wattwürmer. Die Wattwürmer gabs in Toroella in einem Angelgeschäft. Ein versuch auf Schwarzbarsche mit Spinner ist auch immer ein Versuch wert.Viel spass im Urlaub:
Gruss Peter


----------



## Sudaki (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Danke Peter,
ich tuhe mein Bestens!
Angeltasche kommt auf jeden Fall mit!

Gruß|wavey:
Andy


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo Andy,

im Rio Ter gibt es auch die sagenumwobenen Iberischen Barben, die bis 30 Pfund schwer werden, bei meinem einzigen Versuch eine zu fangen, hatte ich aber kein Glück und auch nicht das richtige Tackle dabei.
Karpfen gibt es im Ter auch reichlich.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Sudaki (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Wow,
Barbe mit 30 Pfund, das währe ein Erlebnis!|bigeyes
Meine größte war 15 Pfund!
Auf was gehen die Barben am El Ter? 
Karpfen sind auch sehr interesant. Ich hoffe, ich  werde so viel Zeit zum Grillen haben...|supergri


----------



## Sudaki (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Danke Jungs für eure Antworten.
Braucht man eine Licens fürs angeln am El Ter?
Wenn ja, wo kann man diese kaufen?


----------



## Marlin1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo Andy,

du brauchst die Angel Lizens des jeweiligen Bezirkes.
Die bekommst du mit Perso Vorlage problemlos in den jeweiligen Rathäusern. 
Ein wenig Spanisch zu sprechen ist allerding von großen Vorteil. :q

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Sudaki (30. August 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo Leute,
bin jetzt vom Urlaub zurück.War 2 Mal, jewals 1 Stunde am El Ter bei Torroele de Montgri fischen.
Leider könnte nur kleine Fische fangen(Rotauge,Karausche,Sonnenbarsch).
Meeresäschen gibts sehr viele, kann man im Wasser sehen,sind aber sehr schwer zu überlisten(Macht wansinnig, kannst Fisch sehen, aber fangen nicht).
Der Fluß hat mir aber trotzdem gefahlen, ist zwar sehr verkraut, aber man findet viele Angelplätze.


----------



## KVP (10. September 2009)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hej Sudaki,
ich habe mal an verschiedenen Stellen am Rio Ter geangelt.
Ohne Sprachkenntnisse in Gerona bei der Fischereibehörde eine Lizenz besorgen,das
war ein anstrengender Spaß!Mitten in der Stadt konnte man von den Brücken die
dicken Karpfen beobachten!
Da war der Fluß eine kanalisierte Betonrinne und aus den Fenstern,der bis an die "Rinne"
herangebauten Häuser,flogen die Küchenabfälle ins Wasser,uuuuah!!!
Also weiter schauen und dann am Stadtrand plötzlich,herrliches glasklares flaches Wasser,mit guten Barben und schönen Rotfedern auf kiesigem Grund und leuchtend
grünen Pflanzen!
Habe ca.2 Stunden mit Match und Picker,mit Mais und Flocke versucht,
diese Fische zu überlisten,bis es endlich klappte.
Konnte dann 2 Barben und ein halbes Dutzend Rotfedern fangen,dann war der Spuk
leider vorbei.Auf Sicht fischen ist einfach ne gei.. Sache!
Das Schärfste allerdings waren zwei Kinder,welche mir Peseten anboten,um an die
gefangenen Rotfedern zu kommen.Die bekamen sie dann aber umsonst und dann
liefen sie eilig nach Hause.Die Barben wollten sie nicht!!!
Zeitweilig standen über mir am Geländer rund 20 Leute,die sich ansahen,was ich da
unten anstellte.
War ne interessante Erfahrung,das Angeln in Spanien!
Gruß KVP


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hallo,

Muss den aus der Versenkung wieder hervorholen..|wavey:
Wir haben 2 Wochen Camping in Torrella de Montgri gebucht 
Da ich _noch_ überhaupt kein Equipment zum  Brandungsfischen habe, habe ich mal nach dem Rio Ter umgeschaut, war in diesem Jahr wieder wer dort unten?
Wir sind eigentlich Spinnfischer, soweit ich mich durchgelesen habe sollte ich aber auch das eher stärkere Equipment einpacken, oder habt Ihr die grossen Fische inzwischen alle gefangen?:q

Gruss und frohes Fest
Thomas


----------



## KVP (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spanien, angeln am  Fluß "Rio Ter"*

Hej Saarsprung,
wenn Du da noch nicht warst,nimm nur das Nötigste mit.
Es ist schon sehr interessant,den Fluss erstmal zu erfoschen!
Da dürfte es mit einem Kanu/Kajak wohl am besten sein.Ich bin
damals mit PKW unterwegs gewesen und es war oft eine große
Herausforderung,mit dem Fahrzeug nah ans Wasser zu kommen!
Zu der Zeit war ich noch Friedfischangler und hatte die entsprechende Ausrüstung dabei.Heute würde ich da mit Spinn-
ruten antreten,wenn ich da noch mal hin wollte.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------

